

Apple warns AltConf: Do not show the WWDC keynote stream in your Viewing Room - notsony
http://altconf.pr.co/103476-altconf-streaming-of-wwdc-content-cancelled

======
notsony
Apple wants you watch the WWDC keynote stream on your computer[1]... so does
it make any difference that I watch the keynote at home, in a cafe or at
AltConf with other Mac/iOS developers? What a bunch of control freaks at
Apple.

[1] [http://www.apple.com/live/](http://www.apple.com/live/)

Live streaming video requires Safari 6.0.5 or later on OS X v10.8.5 or later;
Safari on iOS 6.0 or later. Streaming via Apple TV requires second- or third-
generation Apple TV with software 6.2 or later.

~~~
Someone
_" so does it make any difference that I watch the keynote at home, in a cafe
or at AltConf with other Mac/iOS developers?"_

Yes. Try playing any other major sport or media event that is available as a
live stream (or even broadcast radio or CDs) in a public setting, and you will
get similar messages from lawyers. If they find out that you did after the
event, chances are they will include a steep bill.

A difference between this and many such major events is that Apple doesn't
appear to want to license the stream for public viewing to anybody. I don't
think that makes a difference w.r.t. your question.

~~~
tluyben2
Well, sport events for instance actually live of that revenue; the streaming
of the event is a major part of the reason they actually exist. Apple on the
other hand wants devs to code on their platforms and further they want people
to buy their stuff. If you are in a room with like minded people watching WWDC
(or Google I/O) or ... in my experience there will be some people saying 'oh
that's cool, going to try that' which might bring on some 'converts' or at
least more open mindedness. What this does is make people, especially thinkers
like a lot of people here, angry and saying 'fuck Apple'. Very different from
sports events and (most) media events?

------
M8
I guess less people will "benefit" from their "innovative" ideas.

